# Google- Webchat: Women at risk from 'silent killer' ovarian cancer - InTheNews.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=RzKWR4gL1hEJ&imgurl=www.inthenews.co.uk/photo/photo-x-%247027365%24180.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>InTheNews.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Webchat: Women at risk from 'silent killer' ovarian cancerInTheNews.co.uk, UK - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>The big problem is that symptoms are similar to those of common gastric complaints, like *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, so GPs can find it hard to diagnose. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

